# WCA Competition stats



## David Zemdegs (Sep 16, 2010)

Greetings,
I am Faz's dad and I was bored at work today so I thought I'd post some WCA stats I collected. As a recent MC of the last cube competition in Melbourne I thought it might be interesting to have some history of these events.

The total number of comps held since the beginning until Sep 12 this year has been 555.


*Comps by continent
*

Europe 212
Nth. America	179
Asia 141
Sth. America	17
Oceania 6

I think the continent on the WCA website called "australia" should be renamed to Oceania as some New Zealanders may be mightily offended 

*Comps by Country*

USA 157
China 38
Japan 33
France	28
Poland	26
Germany	22
Sweden	22
Spain 20
Netherlands	19
Canada	18
Taiwan	15
Phillipines	14
Italy 12
India 11
Finland	10
Korea 10
Brazil 9
Denmark	9
Chile 8
UK 8
Belgium	7
Hungary	7
Czech Rep.	5
Hong Kong	4
Mexico	4
Norway	4
Thailand	4
Australia	3
Indonesia	3
Malaysia	3
New Zealand 3
Russia	3
Portugal	2
Singapore	2
Switzerland	2
Vietnam	2
Austria	1
Estonia	1
Greece	1
Macau	1
Romania	1
Slovakia	1
Slovenia	1
UAE 1

*Comps by year*

1982	1
2003	2
2004	12
2005	24
2006	32
2007	52
2008	109
2009	168
2010	155

*Year country entered comp*

1982	Hungary
2003	Canada
2003	Netherlands
2004	France
2004	Germany
2004	Spain
2004	Sweden
2004	USA
2005	Japan
2005	Poland
2006	Belgium
2006	Czech Rep.
2006	Korea
2006	Taiwan
2006	UK
2007	Brazil
2007	China
2007	Finland
2007	Italy
2007	Phillipines
2008	Denmark
2008	Hong Kong
2008	India
2008	Mexico
2008	Norway
2008	Portugal
2008	Switzerland
2009	Chile
2009	Estonia
2009	Indonesia
2009	Macau
2009	Malaysia
2009	New Zealand
2009	Russia
2009	Singapore
2009	Slovakia
2009	Thailand
2009	UAE
2010	Australia
2010	Austria
2010	Greece
2010	Romania
2010	Slovenia
2010	Vietnam

I note that the African continent has held no official comps to date. Something to work on. The expansion of this competition in recent years is quite amazing. I hope it continues. We will do our best in the land of OZ.

Cheers

David


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi faz's dad.


ps your little boy has 35/60 solves <10s!


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2010)

HI DAVID you judged me at Australian Nationals you are really cool.

Say hi to Oskar for me he's really cool too.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 16, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Comps by Country
> 
> Hungary	7



[sarcasm]*Yaay!*[/sarcasm]



fazdad said:


> Year country entered comp
> 
> 2010	Austria
> 2010	Greece
> 2010	Romania


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, you're really a supportive parent. I seriously like your username.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2010)

aronpm said:


> HI DAVID you judged me at Australian Nationals you are really cool.
> 
> Say hi to Oskar for me he's really cool too.



Oskar is funny. 

Btw, nice commentary!  And nice stats!

I hope 2010 ends up having more than 2009. And I hope Australia starts having more than NZ.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't worry, both of those things will happen 

Well, in a few weeks, NZ will have 4, and then we'll have 4 after melbourne cube day. I think next year, it'll be just like this year, except with a comp in between melbourne summer and winter. 

mso
comp
mwo
nats
mcd


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Don't worry, both of those things will happen
> 
> Well, in a few weeks, NZ will have 4, and then we'll have 4 after melbourne cube day. I think next year, it'll be just like this year, except with a comp in between melbourne summer and winter.
> 
> ...



That comp would probably be MAO. Or maybe even mayo.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2010)

or melbourne side events day


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 16, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> or melbourne side events day



Or Melbourne events that I fail at day.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2010)

I have always been afraid of this day...

Oh wat the heck, you are still welcome to post your son's results in the "Kids accomplishment thread"


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2010)

fazdad said:


> I think the continent on the WCA website called "australia" should be renamed to Oceania as some New Zealanders may be mightily offended



GL with that btw.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 16, 2010)

Dene said:


> fazdad said:
> 
> 
> > I think the continent on the WCA website called "australia" should be renamed to Oceania as some New Zealanders may be mightily offended
> ...



Let it be Oceania please... it sounds so fishy =D


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks to whoever changed the continent to Oceania.


----------



## joey (Sep 28, 2010)

Send Faz to the UK or at least somewhere in Europe that I will be.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> or melbourne side events day


Melbourne Minx day


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Melbourne Minx day


 
Kk, I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS PYRA.
On a serious note, doesn't sound like a good idea to me 

Back on topic, thanks for publishing those stats, interesting read.
Off topic again ;p, you can't solve a cube correct? I wonder how many of the members of this forum can boast that


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope to meet you in Bangkok fazdad.

Are you a fan of American Pie by any chance?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Kk, I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS PYRA.


Sounds good to me, as long as I beat Alastair.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

do you really think you will beat me Cam?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 28, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> do you really think you will beat me Cam?



It's definitely possible. I'm better than you officially in both single and avg, so I don't see why that should change.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> It's definitely possible. I'm better than you officially in both single and avg, so I don't see why that should change.


 Stop fighting you two, obviously I WILL BEAT YOU BOTH, just joking but it is possible because I have improved a lot


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be in Bangkok (better start calling it Grung Thep) as I always do the videos. American Pie is just one of the many songs I like playing on guitar at those kind of parties.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> It's definitely possible. I'm better than you officially in both single and avg, so I don't see why that should change.


 
4.83 single and 8.32 average


----------

